# [USERREL] élections de représentants des utilisateurs

## anigel

Bonjour,

Si vous suivez plus ou moins l'actu Gentoo, vous avez probablement entendu parler du projet User Relations. Si non, et bien maintenant vous avez le pointeur pour le découvrir  :Wink:  (c'est, de plus, un document très intéressant) !

Je résume brièvement pour planter le décor : l'idée est d'avoir une poignée "d'intermédiaires" qui feront la liaison entre l'équipe de développement de la distrib, et la base d'utilisateurs, afin de s'assurer que le travail fourni reste en adéquation avec les besoins des usagers.

La première phase a déjà (largement) commencé : il s'agit de nommer des utilisateurs dont vous pensez qu'ils pourraient être à même d'endosser ce rôle. Ca se passe ici. Suivra la 2ème phase, qui consistera en l'élection proprement dite. Nos colonnes ont vu ces derniers jours défiler des threads épiques sur la question de la démocratie, j'ai donc pensé que ça intéresserait plein de monde de pouvoir s'exprimer   :Laughing:  .

Plus sérieusement, le forum français n'est pas le plus petit, et ça pourrait être sympa d'avoir un représentant "french-speaking" ? Donc si vous avez des idées de candidat potentiel, n'hésitez pas à aller les dénoncer !

Amicalement,

-- 

Bon, je me permets d'éditer ce post pour y inclure le pointeur pour le vote : User Representative Elections.

Enjoy !

----------

## kopp

Pourquoi pas toi ?

A moins que ton niveau d'anglais ne le permette pas, au quel cas, je penserais à nos anglophones du coin (Trevoke, Sireyessire...)

Et puis, si ça n'intéresse personne, je veux bien me dévouer.

----------

## yoyo

Sauf erreur de ma part, on ne peut avoir de "double-casquette". Donc un modo ne peut être élu "User Representative" :

 *amne wrote:*   

>  *kallamej wrote:*    *jmbsvicetto wrote:*   I won't nominate mods, admins or devs as they are the other side. Otherwise, I would nominate quite a few. You can't nominate any official Gentoo Monkey. Yeah, we already lost the lottery. 

 (pour info, amne et kallamej sont des "site admin" et "jmbsvicetto" modo).

Je plussois les candidatures de sireyessire, Trevoke et Enlight.

Enjoy !

----------

## kopp

Effectivement, ça réduit les choix !

Alors Trevoke ? une nouvelle campagne "Trevoke pour Userrel ?" ?  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Pourquoi pas toi ?
> 
> A moins que ton niveau d'anglais ne le permette pas, au quel cas, je penserais à nos anglophones du coin (Trevoke, Sireyessire...)
> 
> Et puis, si ça n'intéresse personne, je veux bien me dévouer.

 

Hello,

C'est sympa d'avoir pensé à moi, mais... si j'y ai effectivement songé... ça n'a duré que 20 secondes  :Laughing:  ! L'anglais ne pose aucun problème, mais j'ai déjà du mal ces derniers jours à suivre l'actu du forum (beaucoup de boulot); j'ai 2 docs en préparation depuis 2 mois, qui sont au point mort par manque de temps (désolé yoyo  :Laughing: ), donc si je devais m'occuper de ça, ça impliquerait de laisser tomber la modération. Manque de bol, j'aime bien ça, et j'ai accès à plein de boutons supplémentaires (lock, merge, split, etc) : le panard   :Twisted Evil:  !

Plus sérieusement, autant le forum me permet pendant les semaines difficiles de me reposer sur yoyo et k_s (à charge de revanche les gars  :Laughing: ), autant ce poste impliquerait une disponibilité que je ne crois pas pouvoir fournir durablement. C'est une fonction qui, j'en suis sûr, doit être passionnante, mais encore faut-il pouvoir l'assumer, ce qui n'est pas mon cas. Sans compter que c'est un poste qui requiert d'avoir l'esprit très ouvert, une grande patience, et que ces 2 choses me font souvent défaut  :Wink:  ! D'autres le feront bien mieux que moi je crois.

----------

## Mickael

AH oui tient des anglophones, mais il serait amusant que chacun d'eux nous explique son programme : Pourquoi je serais le plus à même d'être votre représentant   :Very Happy:  

Alors les canditats :

Kopp

Enlight

Boozo

Guilc

Trevoke

Sireyessire

NetFab

BuBuaBu

UB|K

yuk159

KarnEvil 

Bon y'a peut être des non-anglophones mais je sais pas. Je les ai mis car ils sont bons en contributions/aides sur le forum avec une assez grande expérience sous Gentoo.

----------

## _Seth_

Je plussoie pour que nous proposions un représentant francophone de gentoo  :Smile:  C'est une bien bonne idée !

----------

## boozo

'alute

C'est une excellente idée en effet qui plus est, elle permettra de fédérer davantage la communauté autour de ses propres acteurs/utilisateurs   :Smile:    En plus cela rejoint dans les grandes lignes l'initiative de "notre" TGL dont il avait fait allusion dans le topic initial du bac à sable (dans ma todo list ; je devais rajouter... je sais... je sais... je manque à tout mes devoirs en ce moment   :Embarassed:  )

@ MickTux : c'est sympa de penser à moi mais sans rire, je ne crois pas, et de loin, être de la trempe des gentooistes avec qui tu m'associes dans ta liste... en fait je fait même un peu tache au milieu   :Laughing: 

Je pense très sincèrement que : ghoti, sireyessire, guilc, Enlight, Trevoke, et bien d'autres encore seront les plus armés pour assurer cette fonction. Après reste à voir la personnalité de chacun et surtout son envie et ses disponibilités pour prendre cette charge.

Le plébiscite flatte l'ego... mais il ne faudrait pas que qq'un se sente "mal à l'aise" de refuser face aux cris de la foule en délire

Bref, préservez-vous ce droit sans avoir à vous justifier mais si vous souhaîtez un avis ou des encouragements compter sur moi par pm   :Smile: 

Btw, il serait peut-être possible d'en avoir 2 pour nous attendu la place de notre forum non ?! ... et puis j'aime bien la configuration du Maître et de son apprenti, avec tout ce que cela apporte en qualité pour pérenniser la fonction   :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Dans tous les cas, comme dit dans la GWN de cette semaine, (je file pas de lien, j'suis à la bourre en traduction et j'ai pas fini celle de la semaine dernière !)

il ne semble pas que ce soit nécessaire d'être un guru de Gentoo pour officier en tant que reprensentant ! Les aptitudes nécessaires sont plus celle de la discussion, de l'argumentation et de l'exposition des idées, qu'on soit en accord avec ou pas, ainsi que l'écoute ! La disponibilité est aussi un élément important.

Pour cela, c'est vrai qu'avoir deux représentants permet de décharger un peu l'un des deux quand il y a trop d'obligations externes. La plupart d'entre nous ont une vie autre Gentoo (J'espère d'ailleurs que c'est le cas de tout le monde) et d'autres obligations. Maintenant, je ne sais pas combien les coordinateurs de Userrel comptent attribuer de "postes" et s'il est possible d'en avoir deux.

----------

## boozo

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Maintenant, je ne sais pas combien les coordinateurs de Userrel comptent attribuer de "postes" et s'il est possible d'en avoir deux.

 

Tatata ! "Un Homme, une voix !"   :Mr. Green: 

edit : avec les germains, et les italiens on est les 3 plus gros forums après les US et de loin alors hein ?! et l'Europe alors ?   :Razz: 

----------

## kopp

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tatata ! "Un Homme, une voix !"  
> 
> edit : avec les germains, et les italiens on est les 3 plus gros forums après les US et de loin alors hein ?! et l'Europe alors ?  

 

On ne dirait pas plutot les "Allemands" ?   :Laughing: 

Sinon, je pensais qu'Anigel avait à l'idée un représentant spécifique à la communauté francophone et c'est là que je me demande s'ils ont prévus ce genre de chose. Il faudrait peut-être les contacter pour en savoir plus.

----------

## boozo

les deux se disent   :Wink: 

c'est déja bien sur le principe je suis d'accords mais bon autant en profiter pour créer/revendiquer un semblant de République (bananière?) avec les US   :Razz:   je crois que nous aurrions tous à y gagner dans l'affaire ; chacun apportant les opinions et la sensibilité de sa culture d'origine

----------

## Enlight

 :Embarassed:  heu...

----------

## anigel

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Sinon, je pensais qu'Anigel avait à l'idée un représentant spécifique à la communauté francophone et c'est là que je me demande s'ils ont prévus ce genre de chose. Il faudrait peut-être les contacter pour en savoir plus.

 

En fait, rien n'est réellement prévu en ce sens-là. Je ne crois pas la nationalité entre en ligne de compte dans le choix des candidats. A titre tout à fait personnel, et je parle là en tant que simple usager du forum, je pense que ce serait sympa d'avoir une candidature qui parle français. Ca permettrait une meilleure communication, particulièrement avec ceux qui ne sont forcément fluently en angliche  :Laughing:  !

J'ai posté ce message surtout parceque personne n'en avait parlé dans la section [fr], et que je pense que c'est un grand pas en avant pour le fonctionnement de la communauté. Mais il n'y a aucune garantie que notre candidat, si toutefois nous en avions un, soit parmi les élus. Et quand bien même ça ne serait pas le cas, ça ne sera pas un drame, les gens choisis seront de facto des gens très à l'écoute, je n'ai aucune doute là-dessus.

Mon message était donc plus informatif que revendicatif  :Wink:  !

----------

## guilc

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> AH oui tient des anglophones, mais il serait amusant que chacun d'eux nous explique son programme : Pourquoi je serais le plus à même d'être votre représentant   
> 
> Alors les canditats :
> 
> Kopp
> ...

 

Tiens, je suis candidat moi ?  :Laughing: 

Honêtement, je suis pas fait pour ce job, en plus j'ai souvent des avis en marge de la majorité   :Wink: 

et puis, si je devais prendre part plus profondément a gentoo, ça serait plutot de l'autre côté de la barrière  :Wink:  (mais bon, mon temps est plutot manquant en ce moment)

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/portage/app-office/grisbi/ChangeLog:  <guilc@fr.st> in bug #52595. Guillaume will be the third party maintainer for
> 
> /usr/portage/app-office/grisbi/metadata.xml:  <name>Guillaume Castagnino</name>

 

----------

## boozo

 *anigel wrote:*   

> En fait, rien n'est réellement prévu en ce sens-là. Je ne crois pas la nationalité entre en ligne de compte dans le choix des candidats. A titre tout à fait personnel, et je parle là en tant que simple usager du forum, je pense que ce serait sympa d'avoir une candidature qui parle français. Ca permettrait une meilleure communication, particulièrement avec ceux qui ne sont forcément fluently en angliche  !
> 
> J'ai posté ce message surtout parceque personne n'en avait parlé dans la section [fr], et que je pense que c'est un grand pas en avant pour le fonctionnement de la communauté. Mais il n'y a aucune garantie que notre candidat, si toutefois nous en avions un, soit parmi les élus. Et quand bien même ça ne serait pas le cas, ça ne sera pas un drame, les gens choisis seront de facto des gens très à l'écoute, je n'ai aucune doute là-dessus.
> 
> Mon message était donc plus informatif que revendicatif  !

 

Pourtant je pense qu'un(deux   :Razz:  ) candidat porté/crédité par la communauté francophone aurait un certain poids dans la balance ;  il serait dommage de s'en priver non ?!  et puis tu as raison, au pire, on a rien à perdre dans la bagarre de toutes façons    :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Alors, il y a quelqu'un que ça intéresse ?

Sinon, je veux bien me présenter. Ce sera un moyen un peu plus passionant que la traduction pour participer à la vie de Gentoo  :Wink: 

Comme dit Anigel, rien n'est sûr quant au fait que l'un d'entre nous soit élu. La plupart des votes pour un candidat francophone viendront certainement des utilisateurs francophone, étant donné que nous sommes à peu près inconnus (individuellement j'entends) des utilisateurs anglophones.

D'ailleurs, est-ce qu'il a été précisé comment va-t-on procéder pour les votes ? Est-ce qu'il sera demandé un avis pour chaque candidat ? Ou bien une élection plus classique avec élimination ?

----------

## ghoti

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Sinon, je veux bien me présenter. Ce sera un moyen un peu plus passionant que la traduction pour participer à la vie de Gentoo 

 

C'est vrai que la traduction, ça peut être assez ingrat comme tâche et en tout cas, c'est loin d'être assez apprécié à sa juste valeur !

 Ben oui, il est naturel, normal et incontournable de lire en français, s'pas ?

Merci de t'impliquer de la sorte  :Smile: 

Et si tu mets autant de coeur à représenter les utilisateurs (francophones ?  :Wink:  ) que tu mets à traduire la GWN, alors moi je vote pour toi !  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

Honnetement j'ai un peu de mal à me faire une idée de ce que sera le rôle de l'userrel, et tu me sembles bien plus motivé et plus au fait des orientations que prends gentoo.

----------

## Mickael

Me vient une petite idée. Pour influencer un peu plus un francophone en l'occurence Kopp qui est chaud bouillant, on pourrait le présenté comme étant le représentant dans l'ensemble de la communauté francophone. Donc un petit sondage rapidos, un peu "truqué" avec Enlight qui ne souhaite pas être élu et hop le tour est joué avec des preuves à l'appui... C'est pas très honnête tout ça, mais en politique les frontières sont floues  :Laughing: 

----------

## CryoGen

Bonne idée, à quand la campagne electorale ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

 *MickTux corrected proof wrote:*   

> Pour influencer un peu plus un francophone en l'occurrence Kopp qui est chaud bouillant, on pourrait le mettre en avant en temps que représentant de la communauté francophone

 

C'est qu'est-ce que j'dis   :Razz:   on est déjà deux    :Laughing: 

PS: si çà prend en masse cette histoire, faudra peut-être envisager un "suppléant" (même officieux) car il aura aussi la charge de la tarduction GWN n'oubliont pas

----------

## _Seth_

Effectivement, même s'il n'y a pas d'autres candidats, un petit sondage permettrait d'apprécier l'envergure des votes. J'ai lu qu'il n'y aurait que 5 userrel, donc il vaut mieux que les candidats soient soutenus.

Je plussoie donc ! Vive les sondages, le libre et la démocratie  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Je vote pour notre traducteur national, au fait au passage j'aprécie vraiment ton travail, et si jamais cela ne suffit pas que MickTux fasse voter les morts.   :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

Que 5 whaouu ! 1 Allemand, 1 Français, 1 Italien et 2 US alors, çà va être chaud pour faire passer çà   :Laughing: 

Pourtant c'est ce qui me semblerait le plus cohérent mais va falloir une sacrée stratégie pour convaincre   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Mickael

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Je vote pour notre traducteur national, au fait au passage j'aprécie vraiment ton travail, et si jamais cela ne suffit pas que MickTux fasse voter les morts.  

 

SHuuuutt. moins fort, il y en a qui se sont fait prendre pour moins que cela.  :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT : Pendant qu'on y est, il faudrait envoyer une annonce sur la liste francophone pour que ceux qui ne viennent jamais appuie encore plus notre candidat élu démocratiquement.

----------

## kopp

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> et si jamais cela ne suffit pas que MickTux fasse voter les morts.  

 

Pas de soucis, je suis en contact avec le Général de Gaulle sur ce point  :Wink: 

Pour ce qui est des suppléants, il semble qu'ils devront être nécessairement officieux s'il devait y en avoir ! Car comme le dit Boozo, il n'y aura que 5 représentants !

En tous cas, merci de votre soutient !

Par contre, l'idée de faux sondage etc,  je ne plussoie pas ! C'est parfaitement dans la veine des actions politiques que nous avons tant critiquées récemment !

PS : le traducteur national, ce n'est pas moi mais Xavier Neys  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Alors mes remerciements vont aussi à lui.

----------

## Mickael

 *kopp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Par contre, l'idée de faux sondage etc,  je ne plussoie pas ! C'est parfaitement dans la veine des actions politiques que nous avons tant critiquées récemment !
> 
> 

 

Boutade, Kopp, juste une boutade. Par contre le nombre de vote ne peux que peser pour notre cause.

----------

## Enlight

Dites c'est bien là qu'on vote??? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-470136-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-50.html

----------

## kopp

Ici, c'est les propositions de candidatures  :Wink: 

Les votes auront lieu plus tard, une fois que l'équipe aura contacté tous les candidats pour s'assurer qu'ils ont bien l'intention de se présenter !

EDIT : tiens, je remarque qu'il reste deux jours pour se présenter !

----------

## titoucha

Ben alors je pense qu'il faut que tu te présentes.

----------

## Mickael

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Dites c'est bien là qu'on vote??? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-470136-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-50.html

 

Alors on fait quoi, un post avec the french community says : Kopp look here<<<--- Le sondage qui le prouve (200 votes)  :Wink: 

Ou on y va tous....  :Confused: 

----------

## titoucha

Je préfère la solution groupée car moi et les langues étrangères   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## CryoGen

En groupe ca serai plus clair plutot que du flood en masse ^^

----------

## boozo

c'est sur qu'un poste avec un un p'tit côté officiel pourrait-être plus efficace... genre relatant notre débat (çà tombe bien pour la fonction  ^^ ) et porté par un modo ou un bodhisattva histoire de faire smart    :Very Happy: 

Bref, je pense aussi qu'il vaut mieux privilégier la qualité mais bon ce n'est qu'un avis hein ?!   :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

+1

Cela prouverait que la communauté francophone est bien structurée et communique bien entre elle, je trouves très bien ton idée du petit côté officiel.

----------

## anigel

 *boozo wrote:*   

> c'est sur qu'un poste avec un un p'tit côté officiel pourrait-être plus efficace... genre relatant notre débat (çà tombe bien pour la fonction  ^^ ) et porté par un modo ou un bodhisattva histoire de faire smart    

 

Bah ce thread, lancé par un modo, est tout ce qu'il y a d'officiel. Et pour ce qui est de porter la candidature française, si on ne dit rien, on n'en pense pas moins : c'est déjà en cours de négociation  :Wink: .

----------

## boozo

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Bah ce thread, lancé par un modo, est tout ce qu'il y a d'officiel. Et pour ce qui est de porter la candidature française, si on ne dit rien, on n'en pense pas moins : c'est déjà en cours de négociation .

 

Arf ! je parlais juste du synopsis dans le topic US Ani    :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Arf ! je parlais juste du synopsis dans le topic US Ani   

 

J'avais bien compris  :Laughing:  !

----------

## boozo

hum.. hum  bon çà va /me dans les choux   :Laughing: 

je reposte mon edit alors :

Edit : les communautés Allemandes et Italiennes ont-elles la même approche que nous ? vous avez des retours à ce sujet ? 

edit 2: on pourrait p'têtre porter la fronde chez eux également non ? ^^

----------

## kopp

Thanks Ani  :Wink: 

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit : les communautés Allemandes et Italiennes ont-elles la même approche que nous ? vous avez des retours à ce sujet ? 
> 
> 

 

Après un peu de lecture dans ces forums, je n'est pas vu de post en parler.

----------

## blasserre

comme d'hab' j'arrive après la bataille... mais je viens pour plussoyer un peu dans tous les sens

+100 pour la cadidature francophone

+100 pour le choix du candidat

+100 pour les remerciements à kopp pour les traductions de GWN que je n'aurais jamais eu le courage de lire en VO

j'espère sincèrement pour nous tous que ça marchera   :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

>  *boozo wrote:*   
> 
> Edit : les communautés Allemandes et Italiennes ont-elles la même approche que nous ? vous avez des retours à ce sujet ? 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Est-ce qu'on va leur suggerer l'idée ou pas ?

----------

## E11

Je vous soutiens également !

Tout ça me parait une bonne idée, et du peu que je connais de kopp, il me parait être un excelent candidat !

Donc je suis à 200% avec vous !  :Wink: 

Sinon personnellement, la nationalité et la langue, moi rien en avoir à faire   :Laughing:  ce que je veux c'est quelqu'un de bon !  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Kopp pour représentant !!!  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

L'histoire de nationalité/langue, c'est pour pouvoir représenter les gens qui ne parlent pas anglais !

Mettons que 50% des gens qui utilisent les forums en langue étrangère (autre que l'angais j'entends) ne parle pas correctement anglais, ça laisse une grande partie des gens de côté !

----------

## E11

 *kopp wrote:*   

> L'histoire de nationalité/langue, c'est pour pouvoir représenter les gens qui ne parlent pas anglais !
> 
> Mettons que 50% des gens qui utilisent les forums en langue étrangère (autre que l'angais j'entends) ne parle pas correctement anglais, ça laisse une grande partie des gens de côté !

 

Peut-être... Mais ceci n'est pas pour moi l'argument essentiel... 

Il faut de la variété, car c'est très important si on veut avoir un avis global, mais que ce soit un français, un néerlandais ou un russe, pour moi, ça ne change rien à partir du moment où cette personne est bonne.  :Wink:  (ce qui me parait être ton cas ! maintenant, c'est difficile de se faire une opinion plus poussée quand on ne s'est jamais rencontrée   :Laughing: )

----------

## anigel

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Peut-être... Mais ceci n'est pas pour moi l'argument essentiel... 
> 
> Il faut de la variété, car c'est très important si on veut avoir un avis global, mais que ce soit un français, un néerlandais ou un russe, pour moi, ça ne change rien à partir du moment où cette personne est bonne.  (ce qui me parait être ton cas ! maintenant, c'est difficile de se faire une opinion plus poussée quand on ne s'est jamais rencontrée  )

 

Et bien... Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec ça. Je m'explique : je suis bien d'accord avec toi que l'origine (au sens ethnique), n'a aucune espèce d'importance. En revanche, si je me réfère au projet de base, il s'agit bel et bien, pour ce groupe de personne, de jouer le rôle d'interface entre les usagers "finaux" de la distribution et les développeurs. Il s'agit, je crois, d'un progrès considérable pour Gentoo, et pour le monde libre plus généralement : si cela fonctionne bien, la base d'utilisateurs pourra influencer fortement la façon dont la distribution évoluera. Et comment ces personnes pourraient rester en phase avec la base, si elles ne se comprennent pas pour un bête problème de barrière de langage ?

C'est exactement ce qui s'est passé avec plusieurs autres OS : le développeur de l'OS s'est fait sa propre idée de l'efficacité, de l'ergonomie, et l'usager doit s'adaper. Le monde du libre poursuit des objectifs différents, et je crois vraiment qu'avoir des gens qui parlent des langues différentes serait un réel plus pour ce projet. On éviterait ainsi de laisser pour compte une partie non négligeable de la population, et on gagnerait énormément en richesse, du point de vue des contributions.

Notez que si les 5 élus sont totalement polyglottes et maîtrisent chacun une douzaine de dialectes tribaux, dont le patois de ma commune natale, je m'incline aussi  :Wink:  !

----------

## E11

Euh, on a pas du bien se comprendre...   :Embarassed: 

Ce que j'ai voulu dire, c'est que pour moi, la langue natale (la nationalité,...) de la personne qui fera ce job n'est pas importante. Ce qui prime, c'est sa motivation, sa capacité à faire ce travail,... Et en aucun cas que cette personne soit française, allemande, ou autres... 

Il est pour moi évident que cette personne sache parler la langue "par défaut" (cad l'anglais ici) pour qu'elle puisse faire ce job. Ca n'a rien à voir avec le faite qu'elle ait pour première langue, le français, l'italien, le polonais, ou je ne sais quel autre language...   :Wink: 

----------

## bibi.skuk

oulala,

je débarque encore une fois... représentants des utilisateurs... bien ça... un français dedans... bien aussi...

Kopp !!??

Mais +20  :Very Happy: 

(mais pourquoi j'ai un Q.I. au niveau de la température ambiante ces temps-ci...)

ps: @Kopp : promis, je fini mes partiels, et je te refile un coup de main sur la trad de la gwn, ca serait bien  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Ce qu'Anigel voulait dire, et moi aussi, c'est que c'est bien joli si les représentants parlent tous anglais correctement, mais s'ils ne peuvent pas par communiquer avec les utilisateurs parce ceux-ci ne parlent pas anglais, il y a alors un problème. C'est de là que vient l'idée de représentants attachés à une communauté linguistique. Ceci permettrait à tous les gens parlant une même langue de se regrouper autour d'un représentant qui la parle aussi pour exprimer leur idées afin que rien ne soit perdu de leurs envies/impressions/autres à cause de l'utilisation d'une langue autre que leur langue principale. Ce serait alors au représentant à faire de son mieux pour traduire ça au mieux dans la langue de Shakespear pour le communiquer aux développeurs.

EDIT :  *bibi.skuk wrote:*   

> ps: @Kopp : promis, je fini mes partiels, et je te refile un coup de main sur la trad de la gwn, ca serait bien 

 

Ah! là je ne suis pas contre, je suis en train de finir  celle de la semaine dernière, j'y ai presque passé ma journée ! Et celle de cette semaine est presque aussi longue  :Sad: 

----------

## E11

Je comprend mieu votre point de vue et il est vrai que je ne pensais pas tout à fait à ça. Maintenant, une question me vient alors à l'esprit : Ne faudrait-il pas un représentant pour un plus grand nombre de language ? car rien qu'en europe il en faudrait au moins un pour l'espagnol, le francais, l'italien, l'allemand, le néerlandais,... 

Sinon, ça ne saurait être tout à fait représentatif et ça risque d'exclure certaine communauté...

Fin ce n'est que mon sentiment...

@bibi.skuk : la température ambiante doit être entre 290 et 298 Kelvin dans la plupart des maisons  :Razz: 

Pas mal ton QI dis donc   :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

@ E11 : Dans l'idéal oui tu as raison mais là l'objectif reste en séquence, de toucher le plus grand nombre d'utilisateurs et en cela, les 3 plus gros forums (hors US) de Gentoo sont les Allemands les Italiens et nous donc c'est déjà un début qd m^   :Wink: 

Je me permets de souligner à nouveau que la culture d'origine peut jouer un rôle important ; les sensibilités gemaniques et latines peuvent nous influencer et influencer avantagement les orientations de Gentoo et il serait dommage selon moi de se priver de cet apport culturel   :Wink:   et si je puis me permettre une analogie comme exemple (veuillez me pardonner si ce n'est pas très représentatif ni très futé je ne suis pas au mieux de ma forme se soir), la literie en standard 2m qu'a su démocratiser un célèbre fabriquant de meuble à monter sois même à largement diffuser dans nos vies et ce n'est pas moi qui m'en plaindrait  ^^

Mais pour revenir à des idées plus sérieuses, si le fait d'avoir des représentants de nationalités diverses peut nous apporter en plus une diversité "culturelle" dans notre pratique ou nos opinions, il y a de grandes chances pour que se profile à terme, de nouveaux horizons pour Gentoo et a fortiori pour nous utilisateurs finaux   :Smile:   ce qui me semble être une très bonne chose

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *E11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @bibi.skuk : la température ambiante doit être entre 290 et 298 Kelvin dans la plupart des maisons 
> 
> Pas mal ton QI dis donc  

 

j'ai le cerveau refroidi à l'azote...

(si vous me cherchez je suis déja dehors sous un effet d'auto modération assez pronnoncé :p )

----------

## titoucha

Je pense qu'il faut vraiment placer un francophone dans ce groupe et plus tard influencer pour élargir le cercle aux autres langues.

Au vue de la répartition des communautés pour moi l'idéal serait un allemand, un italien, un français et deux anglais, là je parle de la langue et non de l'origine.

----------

## k-root

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Ce qu'Anigel voulait dire, et moi aussi, c'est que c'est bien joli si les représentants parlent tous anglais correctement, mais s'ils ne peuvent pas par communiquer avec les utilisateurs parce ceux-ci ne parlent pas anglais, il y a alors un problème.

 

+1 et je vote pour toi aussi  :Smile: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bon ben j'ai un peu loupé la UserelStory Gentoo moi ces derniers temps.

C'est vrai que ça pourrait être bien d'avoir un représentant français, ou par exemple, un allemand parlant bien le français et qui viendrait ouvrir deux ou trois threads sur notre forum pour nous tenir au courant et bien sur, nous demandez nos avis.

En tout cas, je pense que cette idée ne peut-être que bénéfique pour l'évolution de Gentoo.

Allez je suis avec toi kopp. Par contre, pour la GWN, je n'ai pas le temps en ce moment pour filer un coup de main, mais peut-être que d'ici septembre je serai en mode chômage donc j'aurai un peu plus de temps   :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Bah dans ces conditions, je préfererais avoir encore à me débrouiller tout seul pour la GWN  :Wink: 

En tous cas, en ce moment y a vraiment plus personne pour la traduction, c'est pas facile. Il n'y a même plus de gens pour faire la relecture !

----------

## titoucha

Pour la relecture je suis là si tu le veux et moi j'ai du temps.

----------

## Leander256

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Bah dans ces conditions, je préfererais avoir encore à me débrouiller tout seul pour la GWN 
> 
> En tous cas, en ce moment y a vraiment plus personne pour la traduction, c'est pas facile. Il n'y a même plus de gens pour faire la relecture !

 

La cavalerie arrive, j'ai enfin réussi à obtenir des accents avec mon clavier qwerty dans xorg 7  :Wink: 

Sinon je reste perplexe en ce qui concerne ces délégués, cela va-t-il marquer un clivage nouveau entre les développeurs et les utilisateurs ? Jusqu'à présent les développeurs sont facilement joignables par email, sur le forum, sur irc, mais vont-ils le rester ? Ou vont-ils à terme devenir moins accessibles et demander que les gens passent par ces représentants pour les joindre ? Et plein d'autres questions que je me pose, mais qui vivra verra.

----------

## anigel

Les inscriptions sont terminées. Et il semble bien que l'abondance de candidatures aient poussé les responsables du projet à revoir leurs plans en ce qui concerne le nombre d'élus.

----------

## Nattfodd

Si vous avez des requêtes particulières et que vous avez des problèmes de langue, n'hésitez pas à me contacter, je suis (jusqu'à nouvel ordre) francophone et aussi membre d'userrel (le projet). Notamment si vous avez des idées de choses pour améliorer les relations user/dev, on est preneurs !

@Leander256: aucun soucis pour contacter les devs, le but des userreps n'est pas du tout de mettre une "couche" supplémentaire mais au contraire d'améliorer la communication, et d'essayer d'avoir une idée de la "température" dans la communauté, chose qu'il est parfois difficile d'obtenir à moins de passer un temps fou sur IRC ou dans les forums.

----------

## titoucha

Voila une bonne nouvelle, ma seule "inquiétude" c'est que comme un peu partout les minorités linguistiques soient mise de côté au profit de l'anglais, en plus quand on voit la taille et la vigeur de la "minorité" francophone   :Very Happy: 

----------

## anigel

 *Nattfodd wrote:*   

> Si vous avez des requêtes particulières et que vous avez des problèmes de langue, n'hésitez pas à me contacter, je suis (jusqu'à nouvel ordre) francophone et aussi membre d'userrel (le projet). Notamment si vous avez des idées de choses pour améliorer les relations user/dev, on est preneurs !

 

Hello !

Et merci d'avoir pris du temps de venir visiter les forums  :Wink:  ! j'avoue que notre réaction a été tardive (un peu de ma faute, j'avais vu le sujet sur le projet, mais par manque de temps 'irl', j'ai laissé filer quelques jours). Je me demandais alors, si l'idée d'une couverture plus "large" de la population des usagers gentoo ne serait pas envisageable ?

Car si le fait de parler et d'écrire anglais correctement est un pré-requis indispensable (il faut bien un dénominateur commun), la possibilité pour les gens en charge de ces "relations publiques" de comprendre et de maîtriser parfaitement une autre langue peut être un réel plus ?

Amicalement,

----------

## titoucha

Pour l'annecdote je viens de lire dans la GWN (traduite) qu'il vient d'avoir un nouveau canal irc pour l'ukrainien, c'est super, ils ont de bon programmeurs à l'est  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Nattfodd

@titoucha: je pense que tant qu'il y aura des gens plus confortables dans leur langue maternelle qu'en anglais, les communautés "linguistiques" resteront actives, donc pas de soucis de ce côté là. Le seul problème, c'est que ces communautés peuvent difficilement interagir entre elles ou avec le reste des utilisateurs, à moins de passer par une coûteuse phase de traduction en anglais...

@anigel: ça me paraît faire un excellent argument de campagne.  :Very Happy:  Mentionnez-le au moment du vote, il est tout à fait possible que ça fasse une différence. Sinon, tu proposes quelque chose de différent des userreps ? Je ne comprends pas bien ce que tu entends par "plus large".

----------

## anigel

 *Nattfodd wrote:*   

> @anigel: ça me paraît faire un excellent argument de campagne.  Mentionnez-le au moment du vote, il est tout à fait possible que ça fasse une différence. Sinon, tu proposes quelque chose de différent des userreps ? Je ne comprends pas bien ce que tu entends par "plus large".

 

Non non, le projet, tel qu'il est, est très bien je trouve. Comme je le disais plus haut, ça me semble une grande chance pour l'avenir de Gentoo. En parlant d'une couverture "plus large", je pensais juste à la maîtrise de langues "locales". Je veux dire par là : les "élus" reflèteront une part plus importante des usagers de Gentoo si le panel de langues maîtrisées est "élargi", par un choix plus large (au sens de : plus de personnes élues) des candidats ?

----------

## titoucha

@Nattfodd: je me rend bien compte du problème et qu'il faut bien d'une langue commune et que celle-ci est l'anglais, mais oû je rejoin anigel c'est que serait vraiment bien que chaque représentant parle au moins deux langue, l'anglais et une autre, et qu'il n'y ai pas plusieurs représentants qui parlent la même deuxième langue ceci pour élargir le nombre d'utilisateurs représentés.

----------

## kopp

Hop, je déterre la discussion pour signaler que les élections ont débuté ce matin.

Pom pom pom

----------

## titoucha

Voilà je viens de faire mon devoir, par contre on ne vois pas le résultat du vote avant la fin de celui-ci.   :Confused: 

Il faudrait presque faire un post-it pour dire  à tout le monde d'aller voter, il me semble que ce coup ci c'est important.

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Voilà je viens de faire mon devoir, par contre on ne vois pas le résultat du vote avant la fin de celui-ci.   

 

Er pourquoi pas des éléctions truqué ??? Il vaut mieu que le résultats soit secret pour éviter d'influencer les votants. Ou encore éviter les inscription bidons pour faire gonfler les voix du bonhome soutenu.

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Il faudrait presque faire un post-it pour dire  à tout le monde d'aller voter, il me semble que ce coup ci c'est important. 

 

+1

----------

## titoucha

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Er pourquoi pas des éléctions truqué ??? Il vaut mieu que le résultats soit secret pour éviter d'influencer les votants. Ou encore éviter les inscription bidons pour faire gonfler les voix du bonhome soutenu.
> 
> 

 

Je serais assez pour si ça fait gagner mon candidat   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kopp

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> Ou encore éviter les inscription bidons pour faire gonfler les voix du bonhome soutenu.

 

Dans la discussion originale, il me semble qu'il était dit que seul les inscrits avant le débuts des votes auraient le droit de vote. Pour protèger un peu contre ceci.

Bon c'est sûr y a eu un laps de temps depuis pendant lequel les mauvaises gens ont pu créer leur compte. Mais p'tet qu'il faut aussi un minimum de message, je ne sais pas.

D'ailleurs au passage, ça fait penser qu'il va y avoir un nettoyage des comptes utilisateurs inutile. Apparemment, y en aurait plus de 20000 répondant au critère pour le moment  :Smile: 

----------

## PabOu

je viens d'aller voter !

Je découvre ce projet aujourd'hui seulement. Je n'ai plus eu mon ordi pendant un long mois (je ne dis vraiment pas merci à Chronopost), et je m'étais donc un peu éloigné de gentoo :\

Et puis je ne recois plus la GWN-Fr.. bizarre, je vais aller voir ce qu'il se passe :)

Votez pour Kopp ;)

----------

## kopp

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> Et puis je ne recois plus la GWN-Fr.. bizarre, je vais aller voir ce qu'il se passe 

 

Si tu as reçu celle du 12 juin, ne te fais pas de souci, c'est _normal_ que tu n'en aies pas reçu d'autre...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## PabOu

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *PabOu wrote:*   Et puis je ne recois plus la GWN-Fr.. bizarre, je vais aller voir ce qu'il se passe :) 
> 
> Si tu as reçu celle du 12 juin, ne te fais pas de souci, c'est _normal_ que tu n'en aies pas reçu d'autre...  :oops:

 

Oui, je viens de vérifier sur gentoo.org, il n'y en a plus eu (en français) depuis...

J'ai envoyé un mail à Xavier pour proposer mon aide.

----------

## kopp

Comme dit dans les annonces, pour la traduction de la GWN, c'est ici qu'il faut s'adresser :

 *Quote:*   

> Si vous désirez participer à la traduction de la GWN, envoyez-nous un mail à gwn@bouton.name

 

Xavier ne s'occupe que de mettre la GWN sur les serveurs Gentoo après relecture.

----------

## boozo

'alute

Dsl je suis à la ramasse en ce moment pour cause de taf++ (entre autres) mais je ne voudrais pas rater le vote qui semble officiellement ouvert désormais.

Mais le poll ne semble pas actif... j'ai zappé qqch ?   :Confused: 

----------

## kopp

Comment ça le poll ne semble pas actif ?

Tu veux dire que tu n'as pas les résultats après avoir voté ? ça c'est normal, ils ne seront donnés qu 'à la fin du vote.

Si c'est pas ça, tu es sûr que tu es au bon endroit ?

----------

## boozo

bah j'ai lu le poste de mark_alec mais je ne sais pas où on vote maintenant les anciens topic sont clos alors... où qu'c'est qu'c'est maintenant   :Embarassed: 

----------

## kopp

User Representative Elections

tu n'as pas de sondage dans ce sujet ?

----------

## boozo

ah ben maintenant c'est bon   :Laughing:   tout à l'heure je n'avais pas le poll d'actif... étrange... j'vais m'aquitter de mon droit   :Very Happy: 

Voyons... pour qui vais-je bien voter ?!  :Mr. Green: 

BTW: imho les professions de foix de certains sont complètement HS m'enfin bon...

++ a bientôt  (car là je squate une connexion ; c'est pas très correct j'en conviens   :Embarassed:  )

----------

## kopp

Bah, c'est intéressant de se présenter comme il faut. Certain en ont même mis une tartine. Du coup j'ai l'impression de rien dire du tout dans cette description (ce qui n'est pas vraiment faux hein, je me présente même pas  :Smile: ) mais bon, Mark avait demander un paragraphe ou deux, j'ai fait court  :Smile: 

----------

## jotake

Bonjour, 

Je suis un peu dans le cas de @Pabou, je viens de prendre connaissance (tardive certe) de la 'USERREL", et j'en profite pour dire que je trouve cette idée vraiment interessente, pour le devenir de gentoo mais aussi du logiciel libre en general.

Evidement, j'en ai profité pour voter comme il se doit.

Bonne chance à toit @koop  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

ha nan en fait ce que je voulais dire c'est que le but in fine c'est de connaitre les motivations des candidats pour exercer cette fonction ; leur vision du problème, etc. et je ne suis pas certains que le fait d'étaller son"pedigree", bien que ce soit intéressant pour connaitre l'individu, soit le plus valorisant et ni le plus efficace pour stimuler le vote.

Mais je n'engage que moi dans cette remarque   :Wink: 

Bon allez faut vraiment que j'la lache cette connexion   :Laughing: 

----------

## Mickael

Bonjour,

voilà c'est fait : à vôté. Croisons les doigts.

----------

## yoyo

Vote++    :Wink: 

À noter que je peux voir les résultats des votes : c'était peut-être ça le problème rencontré par boozo.

Enjoy !

----------

## -KuRGaN-

J'ai voté aussi.

Bonne chance kopp

----------

## kaworu

+1 

^___^

----------

## geekounet

A voté  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> À noter que je peux voir les résultats des votes : c'était peut-être ça le problème rencontré par boozo.

 

Je crois que c'est un privilège réservé aux modérateurs. Discrétion sera notre maître mot dans les 2 semaines à venir  :Wink:  !

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Même pas un petit indice pour savoir si je dois mettre du macvin au frais pour la victoire de kopp ???    :Laughing: 

Bon de toute façon, les bouteilles sont au frigo, soit on fête sa victoire, soit on noie sa défaite   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kopp

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Même pas un petit indice pour savoir si je dois mettre du macvin au frais pour la victoire de kopp ???   
> 
> Bon de toute façon, les bouteilles sont au frigo, soit on fête sa victoire, soit on noie sa défaite  

 

De toutes manières, on va les boires hein !

Le plus dur, c'est de se retenir pendant deux semaines :p

----------

## mornik

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Bah dans ces conditions, je préfererais avoir encore à me débrouiller tout seul pour la GWN 
> 
> En tous cas, en ce moment y a vraiment plus personne pour la traduction, c'est pas facile. Il n'y a même plus de gens pour faire la relecture !

 

Pour la relecture je suis présent. Mon niveau d'anglais ne me permet pas de traduire, relire oui. Je prends juste une semaine de vacances en aout, donc j'ai pas mal de temps. 

Pour ta candidature je suis pour (tu sembles très motivé), et merci pour ton travail de traduc. Enfin merci à tous ceux qui écrivent la doc et qui la traduise pour des gens comme moi  :Smile: 

D'ailleurs puisque j'en suis à remercier tout le monde, merci aussi à tous les francophones du chat irc gentoo qui m'aident lorsque j'ai de gros pbs, sans que je renvois l'ascenseur d'ailleurs :/ désolé.

Edit: j'ai voté  :Smile: 

----------

## yuk159

A voté, pour kopp  :Smile: 

----------

## AigleFR

C'est bon, j'ai fait mon devoir de citoyen ...  Mais, j'ai une petite question. Est-ce-que la communauté francophone a prévu ou prévoit un système de synthèse des différents post, pour permettre à "notre" représentant (j'entend par là un représentant qui parle français si possible, ou un représentant qui "s'occupera" du forum francophone) un résumé des idées des utilisateurs ? 

   Je pense qui faut commencer à envisager un système de ce genre pour une meilleure efficacité/rapidité. Après bien sur, il faut une certaine organisation avec des utilisateurs plus ou moins officiels (je ne sais pas si les modo auraient le temps) pour faire ce travail de synthèse.

   J'espère que cette idée est intéressente, ben aussi non tant pis ...   :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

++kopp

----------

## creuvard

A voté

+1 pour kopp

----------

## _Seth_

A voté.

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Bah, c'est intéressant de se présenter comme il faut. Certain en ont même mis une tartine. Du coup j'ai l'impression de rien dire du tout dans cette description (ce qui n'est pas vraiment faux hein, je me présente même pas ) mais bon, Mark avait demander un paragraphe ou deux, j'ai fait court 

 

Point du tout, mieux vaut faire concis et précis ! (comme en prog'   :Cool:   ). Ton texte de présentation est très bien.

----------

## deja_pris

+1 pour kopp (:

----------

## Nattfodd

 *AigleFR wrote:*   

> C'est bon, j'ai fait mon devoir de citoyen ...  Mais, j'ai une petite question. Est-ce-que la communauté francophone a prévu ou prévoit un système de synthèse des différents post, pour permettre à "notre" représentant (j'entend par là un représentant qui parle français si possible, ou un représentant qui "s'occupera" du forum francophone) un résumé des idées des utilisateurs ? 
> 
>    Je pense qui faut commencer à envisager un système de ce genre pour une meilleure efficacité/rapidité. Après bien sur, il faut une certaine organisation avec des utilisateurs plus ou moins officiels (je ne sais pas si les modo auraient le temps) pour faire ce travail de synthèse.
> 
>    J'espère que cette idée est intéressente, ben aussi non tant pis ...  

 

C'est une idée très intéressante, et en fait exactement à ce genre de choses qu'on pensait quand on a lancé le projet userrep. L'idée est de "sonder" les utilisateurs et d'essayer d'obtenir une idée de la "température" dans les différentes communautés. 

Que kopp soit élu ou non, ce serait vraiment bien de mettre quelque chose de ce genre en oeuvre (le cas échéant, vous pouvez me contacter directement, je fais partie d'userrel). Tout ce qui pourra promouvoir plus de communication entre utilisateurs et devs est bon à prendre !

----------

## PabOu

 *Nattfodd wrote:*   

> Que kopp soit élu ou non

 

Qu'il soit élu ou non, il te rejoint en Suède la semaine prochaine ;)

----------

## sireyessire

 *PabOu wrote:*   

>  *Nattfodd wrote:*   Que kopp soit élu ou non 
> 
> Qu'il soit élu ou non, il te rejoint en Suède la semaine prochaine 

 

Enfin bon ça manque un peu la Suède et ses mois d'aout à 22°C de moyenne, des mois de juillets où il pleut pas 3 jours durant, et un hiver où le soleil est aussi rare que les ouefs carrés...

sinon il va vraiment en Suède kopp? si oui où?

----------

## anigel

 *Nattfodd wrote:*   

> Que kopp soit élu ou non, ce serait vraiment bien de mettre quelque chose de ce genre en oeuvre (le cas échéant, vous pouvez me contacter directement, je fais partie d'userrel). Tout ce qui pourra promouvoir plus de communication entre utilisateurs et devs est bon à prendre !

 

D'après les récentes intégrations au "forums staff" des personnes impliquées dans ce projet, j'avais envisagé que les usagers élus obtiendraient un statut particulier sur les forums, afin qu'on puisse les reconnaître ? Mais peut-être ai-je mal compris  :Wink: .

----------

## At0m3

+1 pour kopp   :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *PabOu wrote:*    *Nattfodd wrote:*   Que kopp soit élu ou non 
> 
> Qu'il soit élu ou non, il te rejoint en Suède la semaine prochaine  
> 
> Enfin bon ça manque un peu la Suède et ses mois d'aout à 22°C de moyenne, des mois de juillets où il pleut pas 3 jours durant, et un hiver où le soleil est aussi rare que les ouefs carrés...
> ...

 

Stockholm mon grand ! Tu connais non ?

Je pars demain... pfiuu va falloir parler anglais et je reverrais pas ma douce France (hinhin) avant Noël...

Enfin, C'est pas tout à côté de Goteborg quand même  :Smile: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*    *PabOu wrote:*    *Nattfodd wrote:*   Que kopp soit élu ou non 
> 
> Qu'il soit élu ou non, il te rejoint en Suède la semaine prochaine  
> 
> Enfin bon ça manque un peu la Suède et ses mois d'aout à 22°C de moyenne, des mois de juillets où il pleut pas 3 jours durant, et un hiver où le soleil est aussi rare que les ouefs carrés...
> ...

 

un peu j'y ai passé 1 an   :Cool: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Si Kopp est élu, il nous fait un show sur la table et fait sauter la carapace!  :Smile: 

A voté.

----------

## Nattfodd

Personne n'a encore débouché le champagne pour kopp qui fait un très joli score ?

----------

## anigel

Et bien, jusque-là, nous ne pouvions rien dire...

Et... Officiellement, les élections ne sont pas encore totalement closes je crois ? Il reste la journée d'aujourd'hui, complète ?

Mais effectivement...

 :Wink: 

----------

## Nattfodd

mark_alec a pourtant fermé le sondage, pour autant que je puisse en juger, et le topic de #gentoo-userrel dit que c'est bien terminé aussi.

----------

## geekounet

Vive kopp !  :Very Happy: 

C'est où le champagne ? ^^

----------

## anigel

 *Nattfodd wrote:*   

> mark_alec a pourtant fermé le sondage, pour autant que je puisse en juger, et le topic de #gentoo-userrel dit que c'est bien terminé aussi.

 

Ah OK  :Smile:  Et bien c'est une très bonne nouvelle donc ! La communauté française aura donc un représentant parlant la langue couramment. Je me demande en revanche si la couverture des langues sera suffisamment étendue dans les autres communautés ?

Ah, j'allais oublier: félicitations Kopp!

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Yeah félicitation Kopp !!!!

Bon pour le Macvin, vu qu'il n'y a personne dans la région je vais le boire tout seul. Ha si j'oubliai, MickTux est aussi de Besac, et bien Mick c'est quand tu veux que je débouche les bouteilles   :Wink: 

Et allez, en attendant, j'ouvre une 8/6 en ton honneur Kopp !!!

----------

## _Seth_

Bravo pour Kopp !

Chapeaux bas  :Wink: 

----------

## yuk159

Bravo koop,

Je m'étonne quand mème un peu de la faible participation mais bon.

----------

## Enlight

vache kopp juste derrière cokehabit!!!!   :Cool: 

----------

## ghoti

Oui, joli carton ! Bravo kopp !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## PabOu

pareil, bravo ;-)

On attend donc ton retour sur Internet (depuis Stockholm) pour que tu puisses prendre ta fonction :)

----------

## kopp

Yop tous !

Me voilà sur internet à la fac. Va falloir que je trouve un moyen de me connecter autrement parce que c'est du redhat (beurk) et surtout un keymap suèdois, et là, j'avoue que j'ai du mal à m'y retrouver !!! Pour le moment, j'ai ni pc portable, ni connexion internet dans ma chambre donc mes accès sont limités à venir à la fac. Quoi qu'il en soit je dois avoir un accès 24/24 7/7 donc ca ne pose pas trop de problèmes. Je boirais un coup demain pour ca  :Wink: 

Pour ce qui est du kopp à sur la table qui tombe la carapace, je ne suis pas artiste mais si quelqu'un se sent d'en dessiner un, j'assumerais et le porterai en avatar    :Rolling Eyes: 

En tous cas, merci pour votre soutient, en attendant que l'éauipe userrel en disent plus, fêtons-ca !!!

Hey då !

----------

## Nattfodd

 *Quote:*   

> Hey då !

 

Argl ! Ca s'écrit hej !

Sinon amuse toi bien à Stockholm, c'est vraiment une ville géniale (j'ai passé les 6 derniers mois à Uppsala).

Tu seras joignable quand même dans les semaines à venir (lire tes mails tous les quelques jours au moins, quoi) ?

----------

## kopp

Rah, je me trompe à chaque fois au clavier, l'habitude d'ecrire Hey.

Je pense venir voir mes mails tous les jours, au moins en semaine. Je vais peut etre pas retourner a KTH tout le temps le week end. Je peux toujours les lire chez moi sur l'ordi de ma proprio s'il faut mais je ne vais p'tet pas abuser (puis surtout windows + ie, c'est mal   :Laughing: )

Je devrais certainement investir dans un portable sous peu donc je pourrais me connecter peut-être plus souvent après, faudra que je voie avec la madame.

Bon allez, cette fois, je ne me rate pas : Hej då!

PS : c'est compliqué cette langue, pas possible !

----------

## El_Goretto

2ème élu, çà pète... hum pardon.

Bravo Kopp!  :Smile: 

(euh, j'ose pas demander si à un moment le perso parle suedois, je sens que c'est pas la porte que je vais prendre ^^).

----------

## kopp

Bah écoute, ça semble pas lire le son sur le pc de la fac, alors je peux pas t'aider, mais rien qu' voir les images, je sens le grand art....

----------

## El_Goretto

Joli  :Smile: 

Ah oui c'est vrai, je ne suis plus là...  -> [ ]

----------

## At0m3

Et puis c'est sous-titré ^^

----------

## sireyessire

non ça ressemble pas à du suèdois.

Sinon, bravo Kopp. Et à KTH tu es dans la school of IT ou dans le département NADA si ça existe encore?

----------

## kopp

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> non ça ressemble pas à du suèdois.
> 
> Sinon, bravo Kopp. Et à KTH tu es dans la school of IT ou dans le département NADA si ça existe encore?

 

Nop, School of Electrical Engineering, dans Signal, Sensors & Systems sur le campus principal (trop beau ce campus!)

----------

## anigel

Allez, un petit post qui-sert-à-rien pour faire remonter le sujet une ultime fois : je déstickyse. Si vous voulez féliciter notre poulain, c'est maintenant  :Wink:  !

----------

## man in the hill

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Allez, un petit post qui-sert-à-rien pour faire remonter le sujet une ultime fois : je déstickyse. Si vous voulez féliciter notre poulain, c'est maintenant  !

 

Mille bravos  Kopp  :Very Happy:   :Cool:   !! Un poste des plus intéressant  qui t'ouvre sur les deux mondes. Tu pourras nous dire comment les dev bossent et nous raconter qques annecdotes en aparté ...En tout cas, Enjoy yourself   :Laughing:  ! 

                                                                @+

----------

## kopp

Youhou, gros déterrage de topic les enfants.

Bon voilà, ça fait un moment que ces élections sont terminées. Et bon, vous m'aviez choisi, puis élu, pour que je représente notre chère communauté francophone. Mais jusque là, j'ai  pas l'impression de vous avoir été très utile. Alors, je vouluez vous rappeler que je suis ouvert à toutes vos requêtes, et aussi qu'un sous-forum a été ouvert pour vos requêtes, critiques, et propositions de solutions, le tout devant bien évidemment être pertinent, sinon ce serait transféré dans un autre forum plus approprié. Donc pas de "Retirer XMMS de l'arbre c'est nul". Le grand scoop, c'est que vous pouvez même venir poser vos questions en français (et en allemand, et en italien, et en hollandais, mais je pense que cela vous intéresse moins) !!! Alors surtout, n'hésitez pas à venir participer, surtout à cause d'une barrière de langue, je pourrais vous répondre là bas et même faire interprète (tout le monde connait mes grands talents dans la maitrise de la langue de Shakespears  :Wink: )

Enfin voilà je voulais vous rappeler ça...

Bon ok, si quelqu'un pouvait venir avec une bonne idée, et qu'il la pose en française, ce serait fantastique. Je dois avouer que tout ça est un complot de Cokehabit pour montrer que le forum est ouvert à plusieurs langues (ie celles que parles les userreps) et que de bons exemples, ce serait bien ... siouplait... merci.

----------

## PabOu

 *kopp wrote:*   

> (tout le monde connait mes grands talents dans la maitrise de la langue de Shakespears ;))
> 
> ...
> 
> Bon ok, si quelqu'un pouvait venir avec une bonne idée, et qu'il la pose en française, ce serait fantastique. Je dois avouer que tout ça est un complot de Cokehabit pour montrer que le forum est ouvert à plusieurs langues (ie celles que parles les userreps) et que de bons exemples, ce serait bien ... siouplait... merci.

 

[chariage]Ok, ma première idée : Donner des cours aux userreps pour qu'ils améliorent un peu leur RETENUE en public :P parceque moi, je connaissais Shakespeare, mais Shakespears c'est un lapsus pour dire que tu veux "retourner" Britney ? :D

Tu devrais vraiment faire attention parceque c'est pas tout ;-) dans ce même message, tu parles de "française" au lieu de "français" :P tu n'as donc que la gente féminine en tête ? ;-)[/chariage]

----------

## netfab

« Quelqu'un a une idée ? » (© Guignols)

 :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> [chariage]Ok, ma première idée : Donner des cours aux userreps pour qu'ils améliorent un peu leur RETENUE en public  parceque moi, je connaissais Shakespeare, mais Shakespears c'est un lapsus pour dire que tu veux "retourner" Britney ? 
> 
> Tu devrais vraiment faire attention parceque c'est pas tout  dans ce même message, tu parles de "française" au lieu de "français"  tu n'as donc que la gente féminine en tête ? [/chariage]

 

Si jamais parce que s'écrit en deux mots et non en un seul.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kopp

Rah c'est bon, j'ai pas fait de relecture, j'avoue. Enfin, si y a que ces deux fautes... m'enfinj'ai repéré  d'autres fautes de frappes aussi. Tant pis, j'assume. Le français n'est pas ma langue principale :p

PaBou: mais non, les suédoises c'est mieux que les françaises  :Smile: 

NetFab : énorme la référence  :Smile: 

TItoucha : "et tu casses !"

----------

## ercete

tout ca ca doit pas beaucoup t'avancer...

ma question (qui relève d'une flemme de lire le topic en entier je l'avoue) est plutôt :

à quoi servent les userrep ?

----------

## kopp

On se demande aussi :p

On est là pour servir d'interface entre les utilisateurs et les développeurs, permettre aux utilisateurs de poser questions aux devs sans se faire remballer, c'est à dire en préparant la chose avant, indiquer à qui demander, etc ou contacter nous-mêmes les développeurs au cas où l'utilisateur serait timide. On essaye aussi d'être des catalyseurs, c'est à dire activer les suggestions/ implémentations pour améliorer Gentoo.

Enfin, voilà, c'est une idée globale aussi. On avait un peu de mal nous-même à savoir ce qu'on devait exactement faire, comment procéder etc. Faut dire que le rôle n'était bien défini. Au passage, on sert aussi de cobaye pour voir si un tel projet se révèle efficace ou pas et s'il sera reconduit  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *PabOu wrote:*   [chariage]Ok, ma première idée : Donner des cours aux userreps pour qu'ils améliorent un peu leur RETENUE en public  parceque moi, je connaissais Shakespeare, mais Shakespears c'est un lapsus pour dire que tu veux "retourner" Britney ? 
> 
> Tu devrais vraiment faire attention parceque c'est pas tout  dans ce même message, tu parles de "française" au lieu de "français"  tu n'as donc que la gente féminine en tête ? [/chariage] 
> 
> Si jamais parce que s'écrit en deux mots et non en un seul.  

 

+1

Et aussi, on écrit "la gent féminine" (sans "e") et charriage (avec 2 "r")

C'est vrai qu'il y a des cours qui se perdent  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

 *kopp wrote:*   

> TItoucha : "et tu casses !"

 

Heu je n'ai pas compris   :Shocked: 

----------

## ghoti

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   TItoucha : "et tu casses !" 
> 
> Heu je n'ai pas compris  

 

D'après cette page :

 *Quote:*   

>  Par cassage, comprenez répartie cinglante et immédiate, pas forcément fine, mais qui fait toujours mouche.

 

Illustration  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Je ne connaissais pas ce terme, j'aurais dû demander à mes enfants   :Embarassed: 

Je n'ai pas pu regarder la vidéo, car je n'ai pas flash installé, mais j'ai bien saisi le sens de l'expression.

Alors oui j'assume, je casse, quatre fautes d'orthographe dans une seule phrase ça le vaut, non   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## PabOu

oui bon j'ai fait des fautes moi aussi...

Mais ce n'est pas ce que je "reprochais" à kopp ! J'ai parlé de cours de "retenue" et non pas de français ou d'orthographe.

ghoti : Et en plus j'ai douté pour ces deux mots.

titoucha : Oui, je sais, mais c'est une faute que je fais tout le temps, un peu comme je confonds les "à" et "a". Et pourtant, je connais la règle mais...

pour revenir dans le sujet, kopp : n'avez vous pas des sondages à faire, basés sur des questions que les développeurs pourraient avoir ?

----------

## kopp

Bah les sondages, s'ils le demandent pas explicitement, on va pas le faire pour eux. Disons qu'il faudrait lire gentoo-dev en non stop et pouvour faire des sondages qui correspondent. Seulement le temps d'avoir une réponse viable au sondage, ça fait un moment que la discussion a bougé sur gentoo-dev. DOnc à moins qu'ils demandent explicitement et attendent un résultat, ce n'est pas vraiment justifié.

Sinon pour les 'à' et 'a', c'est sur, tu en cales de partout des à !

----------

## titoucha

[off] Pour l'orthographe et la grammaire, il existe maintenant un superbe programme qui fonctionne sous Linux et donc Gentoo, j'ai nommé Antidote, il est payant, mais je trouve qu'il vaut largement son prix.

Il a un seul défaut, il n'est pas installable directement avec le programme d'installation fourni, il faut passer par une astuce.[/off]

PS: flute, maintenant vous connaissez mon truc   :Laughing: 

----------

